# Dog's that can drive cars!!!!!!



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-20614593


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Can't see the poin myself...after all they aren't going to be driving on the road. Why don't they teach them something useful!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

DownUnder with Thunder"  8)


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I think the point of it is to show how smart these shelter dogs are. Doing normal tricks would not get as many people to watch. A dog driving a car is definitely something the masses will watch. 

My insurance company raised my rates for teen drivers. If I told them the dogs drove they would cancel my policy.

June


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

Oh where Riley and Chuck would go if they could drive. We always tell Riley he is a Stud Muffin, so he would go cruising for chicks. Chuck would probably go to the dog park everyday.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Silly bloody Kiwis...always 10 years behind...................................Us Aussies are teaching them to sell and service them now.......................


----------

